# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  افزایش بازدید سایت با ۲۵ روش (%۱۰۰تضمینی و کاملا رایگان)

## ashkanmolodi

*افزایش بازدید سایت :*اگر از صاحب یک کسب و کار یا بازاریاب اینترنتی بپرسید که مهمترین عامل موفقیت یک کسب و کار اینترنتی چیست؟ قطعا پاسخی به غیر از این نخواهید شنید که ترافیک سایت مهمترین عامل موفقیت یک کسب و کار است.اما روش های زیادی برای افزایش بازدید سایت وجود داردو ممکن است هر کسب و کاری بنا به بودجه و امکاناتی که در اختیار دارد مسیر متفاوتی را برای بهتر شدن بازدید وب سایت خودطی کند.اما اگر یک کسب و کار نوپا هستید که بودجه کافی نداریدو می خواهید بازدید وب سایت خود را افزایش دهیدحتما این مقاله را تا انتها بخوانید.دراین مقاله ۲۵ روش افزایش بازدید سایت به صورت رایگان وکاملا واقعی توضیح داده شده است که می توانید با اجرای این روش ها بازدید وب سایت خود را بالا ببرید و کسب و کار خود را رونق دهید.این نکته را فراموش نکنید که بازدیدکنندگان سایتتان هرچقدر هدفمند تر باشند وب سایت موفق تری خواهید داشت.این نوع بازدیدکننده ها که معمولا از موتورهای جستجو مانند گوگل و بینگ وارد وب سایت شما می شوندبه شدت روی موفقیت شما تاثیر گذار هستند . اگر روش هایی که در ادامه به شما خواهم گفت را درست انجام دهید می توانید افزایش بازدید سایت در گوگل را هم تجربه کنید.*۱ – افزایش بازدید سایت به صورت رایگان از طریق شبکه های اجتماعی :**اجتماعی شوید.*اگر کسب و کار آنلاینی دارید یا خدماتی ارائه می دهید حتما باید شبکه های اجتماعیتان را راه اندازی کنید و درآن فعالیت کنید.یکی از بهترین روش هایی که می تواند باعث افزایش بازدیدکننده سایت شما شود استفاده درست از شبکه های اجتماعی است این شبکه ها میلیونها بازدیدکننده از سراسر دنیا دارند و اگر درآنها به درستی فعالیت کنید می توانید بازدیدکننده های بسیار بالایی را برای وب سایتتان به دست آوردید در زیر مهمترین شبکه های اجتماعی , که حتما بایددرآنها فعالیت کنیدآورده شده است.

ادامه مطلب

----------

